# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter Strike 1.6

## peyoni

Tung e kom ni problem me CS kur jom tu lujt ne loj edhe du me kqyr a mos me ka shkru dikush ne msn apo me hap diqka tjeter e preki ne tastier tastin Windows edhe me heket mirpo kur du me hi apet me lujt ma qet krejt zi lojtart nihen tu lujt aty po mu ma qet krejt Zi a dini mem tregu se qysh me ndreq pres pergjigje nga ju ok,,,

----------


## peyoni

Tung kush di te me tregoi se si te krijoj nje server per CS ku mund te kuhet si krejt serverat tjere normal ok thnx...

----------


## Dr1s3ru

Hyni ne http://thisizmax.onegoo.us/counter-s...je-vps-t70.htm i ke të  gjitha ship dhe mund ta krijoni nje server te mir

----------


## f.Tahiri

> Tung kush di te me tregoi se si te krijoj nje server per CS ku mund te kuhet si krejt serverat tjere normal ok thnx...


*duhesh me pas vps ( virtual private server)*

----------


## ardi ht

A e krijove mo o peyoni

----------


## Nusmir-Bunjaku

menyr e gat te kuka leni krejt ?

----------


## Nusmir-Bunjaku

Kush mun me ma gjet conter  strike me shkarku se nuk e kam?

----------


## Deni_Boy

http://www.eazel.com/lv/group/view/k...ter-Strike.htm

----------


## Milkway

A ka naj IP per naj loj ??

Edhe si me hy me lujt online cs 1.6 pej konzole ??

----------

